# Let's See Your Watch



## mugzy (Jan 7, 2022)

How about some pictures of your favorite watch. I'll post mine when I get to a place I can upload.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 7, 2022)

I'm a big fan of classic Movado's like this


----------



## Everose24 (Jan 7, 2022)

On your wrist,  or in general?


----------



## Everose24 (Jan 7, 2022)

__





						Rolex Daytona 116508 | Ref. 116508 Watches on Chrono24
					

Find low prices for 676 Rolex ref. 116508 watches on Chrono24. Compare deals and buy a ref. 116508 watch.




					www.chrono24.com
				




One day when I got 100K laying around,


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 7, 2022)

__





						tissot watch - Google Shopping
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 7, 2022)

First watch I ever bought


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 7, 2022)

I’m not a fan of anything that can be taken off u by gun point . I tend not to wear Alot of bling


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 7, 2022)

Everose24 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What if u get robbed for that watch ? 100 k gone


----------



## Everose24 (Jan 7, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> What if u get robbed for that watch ? 100 k gone


1st step -   give up the watch

2nd step -  claim insurance 

3rd step - don't walk down dark ally , alone,, with 100K watch unless you're asking to get robed,    

Have you been robbed before?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 7, 2022)

I'm a big Citizen fan....I only have 2 but their watches are the only ones that're my style 

Low-key n sleek...other brands just have too much useless shxt goin on 

I'll post mine when I get home


----------



## Kalicut (Jan 7, 2022)

Yeah I don’t have $200,000 to drop on a watch but I’d love a Rolex day date with an Arabic dial!


----------



## Yano (Jan 7, 2022)

These aren't all  that fancy or expensive , but they are my favorites , daughter gave me the one on the left for Christmas when she was little one of the first gifts she picked out herself , I keep it hooked to my leather , the one on the right my son got me for Fathers day when he was 8 an that ill hook to what ever vest or pants I'm wearing if we go out.
       I do have a really old Waltham put away in the safety deposit box that was my Grandfathers. In the middle there is his Golden Gloves medal thought I would just add that in for fun.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 7, 2022)

Everose24 said:


> 1st step -   give up the watch
> 
> 2nd step -  claim insurance
> 
> ...


everyone that grew up in nyc in the 80s has been robbed before


----------



## Kalicut (Jan 7, 2022)

I gave up on keeping the time and date set since I never wear it, little upset with the place I purchased it from didn’t know what I was looking at and turns out the dial is aftermarket, trying to find someone local who can get me the factory dial and install it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 7, 2022)

i feel like a bum with my 1000 $ tissot lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 7, 2022)

lucky u fucks didnt meet me and my crew around 93 in coney island ..we would hangout by the boardwalk and rob people then quickly run under the boardwalk..It was a maze there with lots of nasties hanging out under there ,..good luck getting out of there alive if uhad the balls to go in


----------



## Kalicut (Jan 7, 2022)

My daily watch, love my Apple watch


----------



## Everose24 (Jan 7, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> lucky u fucks didnt meet me and my crew around 93 in coney island ..we would hangout by the boardwalk and rob people then quickly run under the boardwalk..It was a maze there with lots of nasties hanging out under there ,..good luck getting out of there alive if uhad the balls to go in


U giving us Brooklyn guys bad rep bro,     catch me on Stillwell by Nathan's.    Bring your watch 😉


----------



## Everose24 (Jan 7, 2022)

Kalicut said:


> View attachment 17109
> 
> I gave up on keeping the time and date set since I never wear it, little upset with the place I purchased it from didn’t know what I was looking at and turns out the dial is aftermarket, trying to find someone local who can get me the factory dial and install it.


" Keep up on keeping the time "   - I like that


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Mhenshaw (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jan 7, 2022)

Mhenshaw said:


> View attachment 17113




Love that thing!  I spend a lot of my time working with BCD and hexadecimal.  Would love to see a hexadecimal version.  Now that would fuck with people!


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 7, 2022)

Got a couple of tags and a movado for going out somewhere nice  or to work


----------



## Mhenshaw (Jan 7, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Love that thing!  I spend a lot of my time working with BCD and hexadecimal.  Would love to see a hexadecimal version.  Now that would fuck with people!


This is my second 01 watch. The first one's back plane was the circuit board, and the leds were blue. 

A hex watch would be great!


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jan 7, 2022)

Mhenshaw said:


> This is my second 01 watch. The first one's back plane was the circuit board, and the leds were blue.
> 
> A hex watch would be great!



I didn't know about them. I am definitely gonna look them up and grab one.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 7, 2022)

Fancy.
I was given a metal watch band on Christmas for my Apple Watch because “your leather one is too understated for some formal occasions I see you take it to”.


----------



## flenser (Jan 7, 2022)

I sit in front of a PC 10+ hours a day. Last thing I want or need attached to my body is something that tells the time or connects me to the internet. But when they come up with a usable retina/head up display, I'll be up for that.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jan 7, 2022)

I own 1-watch and 1-tie, and they are a matching set.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 7, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I'm a big fan of classic Movado's like this
> 
> View attachment 17104



Had an ESQ that looked very similar. Made by movado. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jet Labs (Jan 7, 2022)

Mhenshaw said:


> View attachment 17113



What fuckery is that?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 7, 2022)

Everose24 said:


> U giving us Brooklyn guys bad rep bro,     catch me on Stillwell by Nathan's.    Bring your watch 😉


I’m tf we own that area


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 7, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> I’m not a fan of anything that can be taken off u by gun point . I tend not to wear Alot of bling


Jesus we get it, you like fight. You're good at it. Congratulations. Now shut the fuck up. 

You'd bring fists to a gun fight fight.

Nobody cares that you can fight or that you're angry.


----------



## Jet Labs (Jan 7, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> I own 1-watch and 1-tie, and they are a matching set.



Ahhh it's a quarter past nyuck nyuck wooop woooop woooop woooop I see lol


----------



## BrotherIron (Jan 7, 2022)

My daily wearer... Aristo Flieger Type B with a pilot strap from Rios.


----------



## Kalicut (Jan 7, 2022)

BrotherIron said:


> My daily wearer... Aristo Flieger Type B with a pilot strap from Rios.
> 
> View attachment 17118


I like that


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 7, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Jesus we get it, you like fight. You're good at it. Congratulations. Now shut the fuck up.
> 
> You'd bring fists to a gun fight fight.
> 
> Nobody cares that you can fight or that you're angry.


What the fuck are u talking about u drunk useless maggot of a member . Learn to fucking read or go back to my ignore list


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 7, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Jesus we get it, you like fight. You're good at it. Congratulations. Now shut the fuck up.
> 
> You'd bring fists to a gun fight fight.
> 
> Nobody cares that you can fight or that you're angry.


Who are u shooting your a felon for god knows what u look like a kiddie fiddler meth head .


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 7, 2022)

Collector’s item:

1988 Military issued Adanac watch. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 7, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Collector’s item:
> 
> 1988 Military issued Adanac watch.
> 
> ...



I need to get the second hand fixed at the second hand  store . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GSgator (Jan 7, 2022)

I’m saving up for the rangeman from Casio I think it’s part of the tough mudder series.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 7, 2022)

BrotherIron said:


> My daily wearer... Aristo Flieger Type B with a pilot strap from Rios.
> 
> View attachment 17118


congrats on becoming a MOD btw!  Just noticed it when I saw your watch.


----------



## Valdosta (Jan 7, 2022)

mugzy said:


> How about some pictures of your favorite watch. I'll post mine when I get to a place I can upload.


this guy LE or something?



had to stop wearing mine tho cuz it burnt me. i have allergies to the dumbest shits


----------



## Send0 (Jan 7, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> congrats on becoming a MOD btw!  Just noticed it when I saw your watch.


LOL, he's been a mod. Probably longer than both CJ and I. 😁


----------



## mugzy (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Kalicut (Jan 7, 2022)

mugzy said:


> View attachment 17125


Love a day date


----------



## Send0 (Jan 7, 2022)

I should get a few nice watches for business trips, but I don't trust myself.. I'm way too rough without meaning to be.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 7, 2022)

mugzys hairy like a grizzly bear


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 7, 2022)

to be honest i dont have a clue what i did with my watch...something happened


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 7, 2022)

mugzy said:


> View attachment 17125



For us to validate that one, we have to see a video of the movement of the second hand. If it is continuous even between seconds; it is real. If it pulse stops @every second, fake.


----------



## mugzy (Jan 7, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> For us to validate that one, we have to see a video of the movement of the second hand. If it is continuous even between seconds; it is real. If it pulse stops @every second, fake.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 7, 2022)

mugz is a baller


----------



## BrotherIron (Jan 7, 2022)

Kalicut said:


> I like that



Thanks. I have quite a few divers but wanted something different.


----------



## wotmeworry (Jan 8, 2022)

A vector drawing I did of my watch (bought in 1987)


----------



## Seeker (Jan 8, 2022)

My watches are put away in the safe. I stopped wearing them a ways back. 3 tags and a rolex. Just no desire to wear them anymore.


----------



## GSgator (Jan 8, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I should get a few nice watches for business trips, but I don't trust myself.. I'm way too rough without meaning to be.


Look into the tough mudder there suppose to be able to handle a lot of abuse and if your into it I think the range man has smart watch capabilities link up with your phone or some shit lol.


----------



## white ape (Jan 8, 2022)

BrotherIron said:


> My daily wearer... Aristo Flieger Type B with a pilot strap from Rios.
> 
> View attachment 17118


I like that a lot


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 8, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Who are u shooting your a felon for god knows what u look like a kiddie fiddler meth head .


You're either bipolar or using. Neither is good. You should probably talk to someone.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jan 8, 2022)

mugzy said:


> View attachment 17125


I'm a big fan of the Rolex Air King.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 8, 2022)

wotmeworry said:


> A vector drawing I did of my watch (bought in 1987)



Time of Day; one of my faves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 8, 2022)

Audemars-Piget. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## BrotherIron (Jan 8, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 17133
> 
> 
> View attachment 17134
> ...


Have you seen the JDM Citizen models?


----------



## shackleford (Jan 8, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I need to get the second hand fixed at the second hand  store .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


dad jokes 🤣


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 8, 2022)

BrotherIron said:


> Have you seen the JDM Citizen models?



I just Google it but it's a bunch of random Japanese sites it looks like...you have a specific one?


----------



## Kalicut (Jan 8, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Audemars-Piget.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would love to have an AP!


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 8, 2022)

Kalicut said:


> Would love to have an AP!


they're ridiculously expensive.  That is the watch a billionaire buys.


----------



## Kalicut (Jan 8, 2022)

Y’all seen the Casio mods called the casioak? Makes the look like an AP Royal Oak?


----------



## Kalicut (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Kalicut (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## BrotherIron (Jan 8, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I just Google it but it's a bunch of random Japanese sites it looks like...you have a specific one?






Citizen Eco-Drive Sunray Blue Ref. AQ4080-52L


----------



## Everose24 (Jan 8, 2022)

mugzy said:


> View attachment 17125


Boss watch rite there.   The Roman numerals on the rolex & fluted bezel SO CLEAN!


----------



## BrotherIron (Jan 8, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> they're ridiculously expensive.  That is the watch a billionaire buys.



To be honest, I wasn't impressed with the Royal Oak when I got to try one. My brother-in-law has one and it was nice but to be honest.... not worth the cost if you ask me.

I have friends who are doctors and to be honest for the price point, I don't think you can beat a Grand Seiko. The finish, the movement, the detail is all extraordinary at a price point that's reasonable.


----------



## Everose24 (Jan 8, 2022)

Wimbledon edition,    rose gold,   hence my handle ,  
And no @The Phoenix ,  it don't tick bud


----------



## Everose24 (Jan 8, 2022)

BrotherIron said:


> To be honest, I wasn't impressed with the Royal Oak when I got to try one. My brother-in-law has one and it was nice but to be honest.... not worth the cost if you ask me.
> 
> I have friends who are doctors and to be honest for the price point, I don't think you can beat a Grand Seiko. The finish, the movement, the detail is all extraordinary at a price point that's reasonable.


Way overpriced.  Unless you're Ballin outa control & have that " F.U. " money - then play on Playa


----------



## Kalicut (Jan 8, 2022)

Everose24 said:


> Way overpriced.  Unless you're Ballin outa control & have that " F.U. " money - then play on Playa


For a high end watch, you can get a Rolex that’s pretty affordable, but when you start talking AP Richard Mille, Patek and so many others, it would be really hard to justify one if you’re not worth a whole lot of money.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 8, 2022)

Not a watch guy myself, but gotta have one for work. I have 15-20 Invictas that I switch out, nothing great. I break the bands and faces pretty often. lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 8, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I'm a big fan of classic Movado's like this
> 
> View attachment 17104


Your gonna need to flip many of burgers before u get anything not from Walmart


----------



## Tazz (Jan 8, 2022)

My Rolex DJ41 Fluted, Jubilee, favorite in collection


----------



## Tazz (Jan 8, 2022)

Everose24 said:


> View attachment 17145
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fucking beautiful two tone!!!! Love that you got the fluted and jubilee, my favorite combo. Is it a 41 or 38?


----------



## Tazz (Jan 8, 2022)

mugzy said:


> View attachment 17125



Stunning day date


----------



## CJ (Jan 8, 2022)

$45. 

I don't roll like you fancy suns'a'bitches!!!  🤣


----------



## SkankHunt (Jan 8, 2022)

Superocean 44


----------



## Tazz (Jan 8, 2022)

SkankHunt said:


> View attachment 17158
> 
> Superocean 44



Wow. Freaking beautiful man.


----------



## Everose24 (Jan 9, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Invicta,  got 1 that looks like a brightling ,   & the other a sub mariner Awesome looking watches especially for bigger guys,   50mm plus on some of their collections





Tazz said:


> Fucking beautiful two tone!!!! Love that you got the fluted and jubilee, my favorite combo. Is it a 41 or 38?


41mm -  gotta have the fluted bezel.. no other way in my opinion especially on these faces.


----------



## Tazz (Jan 9, 2022)

Kalicut said:


> Y’all seen the Casio mods called the casioak? Makes the look like an AP Royal Oak?



I got one in my collection, took 10 mins to find it but here it is lol, haven’t wore it but it’s cool to have.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 10, 2022)

1939 Breitling Chronomat...


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 10, 2022)

Not so much of a watch guy but got a couple movado bolds for going out. I like that line, classy but doesn't break the bank!


----------



## Tazz (Jan 10, 2022)

Kraken said:


> 1939 Breitling Chronomat...



Freaking beautiful, i bet you can dump that any second for at least $6000.


----------



## CJ (Jan 10, 2022)

Kraken said:


> 1939 Breitling Chronomat...


I like that one alot!!!


----------



## Samp3i (Jan 10, 2022)

Kalicut said:


> View attachment 17109
> 
> I gave up on keeping the time and date set since I never wear it, little upset with the place I purchased it from didn’t know what I was looking at and turns out the dial is aftermarket, trying to find someone local who can get me the factory dial and install it.



You a gansta? Because only a gansta or a camel lover would go around with something like that lol
That's for mugzy Rolex too


----------



## Samp3i (Jan 10, 2022)

Americans only brand they know: Rolex 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 fucking lol


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 10, 2022)

wel I’m holding my watch- iPhone. Hate jewelry of any sort so no watch other than my phone


----------



## Kalicut (Jan 10, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> You a gansta? Because only a gansta or a camel lover would go around with something like that lol
> That's for mugzy Rolex too


White collar gangsta


----------



## wallyd (Jan 10, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I'm a big fan of classic Movado's like this
> 
> View attachment 17104


I think that’s the same one I have. It never comes out of the safe so I haven’t seen it in awhile. Lol


----------



## Samp3i (Jan 10, 2022)

Kalicut said:


> White collar gangsta


You would fit right in Dubai with some of those camel fucker


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 10, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> You would fit right in Dubai with some of those camel fucker



You can tell Sampy doesn’t stereotype. LOL  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Samp3i (Jan 10, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> You can tell Sampy doesn’t stereotype. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You are wrong. I said some, not all. 

I picture him as Adam Sandler in uncut gems, just a lot skinnier 😂


----------



## Kalicut (Jan 10, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> You would fit right in Dubai with some of those camel fucker



I’d be to low class, my wallets only Louis Vuitton…


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 10, 2022)

Kalicut said:


> I’d be to low class, my wallets only Louis Vuitton…


that's a cute little man purse (murse)!


----------



## Kalicut (Jan 10, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> that's a cute little man purse (murse)!


Jokes aside I’ve had this wallet almost 10 years and it’s still in amazing shape. Definitely worth the price.


----------



## Steroidify Rep (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 10, 2022)

Steroidify Rep said:


>


 duh, where's the phone number?        💪 😝


----------



## Kraken (Jan 10, 2022)

Tazz said:


> Freaking beautiful, i bet you can dump that any second for at least $6000.





CJ275 said:


> I like that one alot!!!


Thanks guys! It really is a work of art. Its delicate, metal was at a premium in wartime Europe. Yup $6k is about right but barring disaster I'll take it to my grave. It's the perfect blend of gadget, art and history. I have a few others but this is my favorite.


----------



## Samp3i (Jan 10, 2022)

Kalicut said:


> I’d be to low class, my wallets only Louis Vuitton…


Go buy some Loewe leather wallet then you will understand quality and class


----------



## Matt079 (Jan 10, 2022)

Kalicut said:


> View attachment 17107
> 
> Yeah I don’t have $200,000 to drop on a watch but I’d love a Rolex day date with an Arabic dial!


That's sweet man,,if that was some shade of red,cause it's my color,but I'd definitely want this


----------



## Matt079 (Jan 10, 2022)

dk8594 said:


> Got a couple of tags and a movado for going out somewhere nice  or to work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's how you properly put watch's,, scratch free


----------



## Mhenshaw (Jan 10, 2022)

Jet Labs said:


> What fuckery is that?


There are 10 types of people. Those that understand binary, and those that don't.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 11, 2022)

It’s my prize possession…
It may not be the most expensive. But I paid 950ish for it BTW WAY.. It was a impulse by and my wife was not happy..
Better to ask forgiveness than permission. Right😂


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 11, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> It’s my prize possession…
> It may not be the most expensive. But I paid 950ish for it BTW WAY.. It was a impulse by and my wife was not happy..
> Better to ask forgiveness than permission. Right
> View attachment 17226
> View attachment 17227



Bulova’s are classics. Nice watch and good buy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Methyl mike (Jan 11, 2022)

mugzy said:


> How about some pictures of your favorite watch. I'll post mine when I get to a place I can upload.


----------



## CJ (Jan 11, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> It’s my prize possession…
> It may not be the most expensive. But I paid 950ish for it BTW WAY.. It was a impulse by and my wife was not happy..
> Better to ask forgiveness than permission. Right😂
> View attachment 17226
> View attachment 17227


I really like that one too!!! 🥰🥰🥰


----------



## Tazz (Jan 11, 2022)

Hublot, niceee. What’s the far right, almost looks like an AP


----------



## Methyl mike (Jan 19, 2022)

Tazz said:


> Hublot, niceee. What’s the far right, almost looks like an AP


It is. That's two Hublot replicas and a royal oak replica and my fave a Casio oak I think it's called. I'm supposed to mod the case I havent done it yet. It's too comfortable. I wear it daily right now jn fact. The replicas keep me motivated to make it one day so i can buy the real thing. Fuckers cost me $300 a piece but they're nice looking. Only the AP replica is auto the rest are battery powered.


----------



## Fatkid (Feb 11, 2022)

Yano said:


> These aren't all  that fancy or expensive , but they are my favorites , daughter gave me the one on the left for Christmas when she was little one of the first gifts she picked out herself , I keep it hooked to my leather , the one on the right my son got me for Fathers day when he was 8 an that ill hook to what ever vest or pants I'm wearing if we go out.
> I do have a really old Waltham put away in the safety deposit box that was my Grandfathers. In the middle there is his Golden Gloves medal thought I would just add that in for fun.
> 
> View attachment 17108


Very coo


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 11, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> What if u get robbed for that watch ? 100 k gone


Most Rolex owners keep the real thing at home and wear good fakes out in public. You will very rarely see real Rolex watches outside of jewelry stores.


----------



## CJ (Feb 11, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Most Rolex owners keep the real thing at home and wear good fakes out in public. You will very rarely see real Rolex watches outside of jewelry stores.


So what's the point of even buying a real one then?


----------



## Tazz (Feb 11, 2022)

CJ said:


> So what's the point of even buying a real one then?



Investments.


----------



## CJ (Feb 11, 2022)

Tazz said:


> Investments.


Poor choice for an investment. Seems more like a status symbol to me.


----------



## Tazz (Feb 11, 2022)

CJ said:


> Poor choice for an investment. Seems more like a status symbol to me.



My DJ41 fluted jubilee i got last year for 10k. 

I can resell that right now for an easy $16k.

Most of them are investments. If you go and try to get a Rolex right now, goodluck, all the AD shelf’s are empty, they’ll laugh. I waited 5 months for my DJ41, and 8 months for my Batman.

The watch industry is crazy right now. Guys into Rolex’s, Omegas, Richard Millie’s, Cartier, Hublot & more can all confirm that.


----------



## Tazz (Feb 11, 2022)

They don’t go down in value if you get the proper models and not the garbage ones that sit at AD’s. 

They are investments 100%. 

Anywhere in the entire world, people will pay what they are worth. They are a universal currency. Most even recommend you wear them overseas if you get stuck and don’t have access to cash due to something happening.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 11, 2022)

Tazz said:


> The watch industry is crazy right now. Guys into Rolex’s, Omegas, Richard Millie’s, Cartier, Hublot & more can all confirm that.


Completely true, it's very hard to get a luxury watch right now, especially the better known brands like Rolex. New is scarce, used is very over priced. Much like cars.


----------



## Tazz (Feb 11, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Completely true, it's very hard to get a luxury watch right now, especially the better known brands like Rolex. New is scarce, used is very over priced. Much like cars.



Exactly, and most the new ones on the market are by resellers who got lucky to get it from an AD, and marked it up 60%+ and they get it.

Smart guys, but it’s good for the industry I believe, they drive prices up for those lucky enough to get one from an AD.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 11, 2022)

Tazz said:


> Exactly, and most the new ones on the market are by resellers who got lucky to get it from an AD, and marked it up 60%+ and they get it.
> 
> Smart guys, but it’s good for the industry I believe, they drive prices up for those lucky enough to get one from an AD.



True. I got my Adanac from a dealer in Switzerland 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ (Feb 11, 2022)

Tazz said:


> My DJ41 fluted jubilee i got last year for 10k.
> 
> I can resell that right now for an easy $16k.
> 
> ...


Mehhhhh, you were also very bullish on crypto a few months ago too.  😉


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 11, 2022)

Nothing fancy but I like it. Garmin Fenix 6x Sapphire.


----------



## Tazz (Feb 11, 2022)

CJ said:


> Mehhhhh, you were also very bullish on crypto a few months ago too.



Actually, I said bitcoin would crash, And it did to the 30’s range I predicted spot on. 

My other prediction for the ALT’s takeoff, will be soon.

So i actually was right, I was bearish, not bullish. Your buddy send0 was bullish when I told him bitcoin was going to crash to 30’s when we were in 60s. I called that spot on. @Everose24 can attest to my prediction, and @flenser .

I gave everose my crypto guidance, and BTC crashed exactly to where I said, and retraced just like I said. Now BTC is officially dead besides a few thousand retrace before a fat dump, thus, when the alt’s take off.

I would of shared that info in the thread, but someone over there had a problem with my opinion. So i shared it to those that cared, and was spot on thus far with my updated prediction before btc’s dump happened .


----------



## CJ (Feb 11, 2022)

Tazz said:


> Actually, I said bitcoin would crash, And it did to the 30’s range I predicted spot on.
> 
> My other prediction for the ALT’s takeoff, will be soon.
> 
> So i actually was right, I was bearish, not bullish. Your buddy send0 was bullish when I told him bitcoin was going to crash to 30’s when we were in 60s. I called that spot on. @Everose24 can attest to my prediction, and @flenser .


I'll go edit those posts then. 🤣


----------



## Tazz (Feb 11, 2022)

CJ said:


> I'll go edit those posts then.



@Everose24, will step in eventually and say what the prediction I messaged him was, and how accurate it has been.


----------



## CJ (Feb 11, 2022)

Tazz said:


> @Everose24, will step in eventually and say what the prediction I messaged him was, and how accurate it has been.


Mehh, I'll edit his post too, then ban him.  🤣


----------



## Tazz (Feb 11, 2022)

CJ said:


> Mehh, I'll edit his post too, then ban him.



Noooooo, but you’re my favorite mod , you prob don’t like me. But that’s ok, I think you’re funny.


----------



## CJ (Feb 11, 2022)

Tazz said:


> Noooooo, but you’re my favorite mod , you prob don’t like me. But that’s ok, I think you’re funny.


I can be bribed with a fancy watch. 😉


----------



## Send0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Tazz said:


> My DJ41 fluted jubilee i got last year for 10k.
> 
> I can resell that right now for an easy $16k.
> 
> ...


A watch is not nearly as easy to turn into a liquid asset as other investment vehicles.

I wouldn't use a watch as an investment. That's like buying comics and baseball cards as an investment. Sure you can make money, but you can't liquidate it very easily if you need it.

I buy a watch to wear it, but if you buy a watch to invest, and then spend $500-1000 to wear a nice fake, and feel it's a solid investment then more power to you.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 11, 2022)

Tazz said:


> Actually, I said bitcoin would crash, And it did to the 30’s range I predicted spot on.
> 
> My other prediction for the ALT’s takeoff, will be soon.
> 
> ...


Dude, you said it was going to tank. I'm the one who called the bounce at 30-35k. But whatever, you're the best at everything 🙄

First link is my prediction. Next link is you saying it's going to tank to 13-19k. Later on the next page you say it's going to be like the 2013 crash. Neither of those things happened, but BTC did bounce at 32k like I said it would.






						Stock Market Chat
					

This is sounding more and more like 1999.  You couldn’t be more right!!! This is the exact sentiment in the market that was there in the 1999 dot com bubble. This thing about to pop real soon (in my opinion).



					www.ugbodybuilding.com
				









						Stock Market Chat
					

This is sounding more and more like 1999.  You couldn’t be more right!!! This is the exact sentiment in the market that was there in the 1999 dot com bubble. This thing about to pop real soon (in my opinion).



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## Tazz (Feb 11, 2022)

Send0 said:


> A watch is not nearly as easy to turn into a liquid asset as other investment vehicles.
> 
> I wouldn't use a watch as an investment. That's like buying comics and baseball cards as an investment. Sure you can make money, but you can't liquidate it very easily if you need it.
> 
> I buy a watch to wear it, but if you buy a watch to invest, and then spend $500-1000 to wear a nice fake, and feel it's a solid investment then more power to you.



Lol. Anybody would buy a Rolex at a moments notice on chrono24 or any certified watch reseller for 1k below reselling value, which is still anywhere from 40%, and even 500% above retail for some. 

Rolex’s are 100% liquidable assets at a moments notice, comparing baseball cards and comics with a niche buying market isn’t even close. 

Look further into the watch market, anybody can buy a Rolex and sell it to any certified resells on Chrono for an easy 40-60% the same day. Some even 500%+, if your lucky enough to get them for retail from an AD.

As for your BTC comment, it’s too early to tell. I said a slow long bleed, the bleed started. I gave a low 30s prediction via PM to some of my clients, @Everose24 was one for example who asked, and the prediction I gave him is exactly what’s happening now. 

I don’t wear fakes, not sure why you’re directing that towards me lol, my collection doesn’t have a single fake.

Plus, used Rolex’s value don’t go down much either. Maybe 10% if that if it’s still in perfect condition.

I don’t resell, I keep all my watches anyway, but someone down the line they will be worth way more then they are now and there will ALWAYS be a buyer in the quality Swiss watch industry. 

Don’t get all upset and angry now @Send0 for voicing facts about the watch industry, like in the stock market thread, let’s keep this polite. Yeah? Cool.









						Are Rolex Watches a Good Investment? Beginner's Guide to Rolex Investment |
					






					www.truefacet.com


----------



## Send0 (Feb 12, 2022)

Tazz said:


> Lol. Anybody would buy a Rolex at a moments notice on chrono24 or any certified watch reseller for 1k below reselling value, which is still anywhere from 40%, and even 500% above retail for some.
> 
> Rolex’s are 100% liquidable assets at a moments notice, comparing baseball cards and comics with a niche buying market isn’t even close.
> 
> ...


Can you get $16k for your Rolex tonight, without having to go multiple jewelers to sell it? Because I can liquidate my assets literally tonight and have the money in my bank account.

Also, only gone up from 5k to 13k in 11 years on average? That sounds good until I go look at my portfolio and see that I turned a 50x ROI in the same time frame.

I'd rather put my money in real estate. But go ahead and invest in watches, and make bad calls on crypto and the stock market. It seems to make you happy.

You gave your clients advice to buy in the low 30's after arguing with me that it's going to go to 13k. I linked the exact posts where you and I went back and forth. It's no secret. So basically you have your clients MY advice, but go ahead and claim it as your own. 🙄

Have a good day


----------



## Tazz (Feb 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Can you get $16k for your Rolex tonight, without having to go multiple jewelers to sell it? Because I can liquidate my assets literally tonight and have the money in my bank account.
> 
> Also, only gone up from 5k to 13k in 11 years on average? That sounds good until I go look at my portfolio and see that I turned a 50x ROI in the same time frame.
> 
> ...



LOL!! I haven’t seen 1 single fact in there.

You’re something! Holy cow you’re funny man.

I can sell the watch TONIGHT, yes. The timepiece gentlemen, chrono. Yes, I can. I ship it out overnight and the funds will be there tomorrow.

It’s not your advice, but go ahead and claim it’s your own.
Have a good day 

I nearly doubled my money on a watch in 4 months I haven’t even sold or will sell. Do you’re research before hopping in subjects you don’t know about, Send Oh.

You’re in the watch thread and you’re talking and lecturing  a watch connoisseur of 12 years, when you don’t own any quality swiss watches and don’t know the business. And you call me a know it all…?

Why do you find the need to consistently reply to my every posts stirring something? If you don’t like what I have to say, ignore it. Because you’ll always end up bringing it to a point where it’s “Reply again and i’ll ban you”


----------



## Send0 (Feb 12, 2022)

Tazz said:


> Why do you find the need to consistently reply to my every posts stirring something? If you don’t like what I have to say, ignore it. Because you’ll always end up bringing it to a point where it’s “Reply again and i’ll ban you”


Why do you bring shit up that has nothing to do with the thread.

Both CJ and I came down on you in that thread. Don't paint this like I have a vendetta against you. Don't be an ass, and no mods will get on your case. It's that simple.

I try because I'm a member and I'm allowed to participate. It'd be nice if you could get that through your skull.


----------



## Tazz (Feb 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Why do you bring shit up that has nothing to do with the thread.
> 
> Both CJ and I came down on you in that thread. Don't paint this like I have a vendetta against you. Don't be an ass, and no mods will get on your case. It's that simple.
> 
> I try because I'm a member and I'm allowed to participate. It'd be nice if you could get that through your skull.



I’d love to have friendly debates with you, but you take these as a challenge. Like i’m challenging you, when i’m not. You turn it into a war of who’s the better person. Like jeez man, you can’t have a a solid debate without throwing some hidden jabs, like i’m all for it, but i’m not sure if I throw it back if i’ll get some consequences.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 12, 2022)

The articles that claim watches are great investments are assuming people are performing the same as market indexes. But who the hell does that? Smart people protect profits, do squeeze plays, play shorts, etc etc.

But let's say someone did want to hold a stock for 10 years. AAPL was selling at $11/share at the start of 2011, and was selling at $180/share at the end of 2021. That's a 1500% increase.









						Live stock, index, futures, Forex and Bitcoin charts on TradingView
					

Interactive financial charts for analysis and generating trading ideas on TradingView!




					www.tradingview.com


----------



## Send0 (Feb 12, 2022)

Tazz said:


> I’d love to have friendly debates with you, but you take these as a challenge. Like i’m challenging you, when i’m not. You turn it into a war of who’s the better person. Like jeez man, you can’t have a a solid debate without throwing some hidden jabs, like i’m all for it, but i’m not sure if I throw it back if i’ll get some consequences.


You can never challenge me, you'd have to be on my level to be able to step up to me. I mean you take my guidance and claim it as your own. Then try to convince me that you never said the thing you said. That's doesn't sound like a challenger to me.

I also have no interest in debating with you. You'd have to say something intelligent for me to be interested in having a debate.


----------



## Tazz (Feb 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> The articles that claim watches are great investments are assuming people are performing the same as market indexes. But who the hell does that? Smart people protect profits, do squeeze plays, play shorts, etc etc.
> 
> But let's say someone did want to hold a stock for 10 years. AAPL was selling at $11/share at the start of 2011, and was selling at $180/share at the end of 2021. That's a 1500% increase.
> 
> ...



See. That’s a solid debate reply. I’m not shitting on stocks, or crypto. My one statement is that some quality swiss watches are investments. And that’s a fact. 

Here’s some long term charts of random swiss watches, but I could definitely find one that beats that Facebook stock increase easily if I searched for one of the best performing watches, like you picked one of the best performing stocks for your examples.


----------



## Tazz (Feb 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You can never challenge me, you'd have to be on my level to be able to step up to me. I mean you take my guidance and claim it as your own. Then try to convince me that you never said the thing you said. That's doesn't sound like a challenger to me.
> 
> I also have no interest in debating with you. You'd have to say something intelligent for me to be interested in having a debate.



There ya go! Resorting to insults. You’re doing great! I literally just said “nobody is challenging you, yet you say I said the opposite and reply to that? Classic. 

You have no interest, but here you are going back and forth.

I feel the same way regarding the intelligence of your posts as-well.  .

My advice was my advice, not yours, period. Maybe you had a similar viewpoint, but that doesn’t claim the entire opinion as yours?


----------



## CJ (Feb 12, 2022)

I bought a $150 Fossil for $45. I don't know it's liquidity, but I think it's waterproof. How long until I'm rich? 🤔


----------



## Send0 (Feb 12, 2022)

Tazz said:


> There ya go! Resorting to insults. You’re doing great!
> 
> You have no interest, but here you are going back and forth.
> 
> I feel the same way regarding the intelligence of your posts as-well.  .


I didn't insult you. I said you aren't on my level. I actually contribute a lot to the board. I don't see many, if any, contributions from you. This is a fact, but I'm happy for you to link me to the best contributions youve made here.

Also regarding your post above this one, why would I bother with watches when there are countless investment vehicles that blow the ROI of a watch out of the water.

Lastly, do you think real investors literally sit on a stock for a decade and do nothing? That's now how real investments are done 😂

I buy a watch to wear. I would never say that my portfolio has a watch category.


----------



## Tazz (Feb 12, 2022)

CJ said:


> I bought a $150 Fossil for $45. I don't know it's liquidity, but I think it's waterproof. How long until I'm rich?



“Quality Swiss Watches”


----------



## Send0 (Feb 12, 2022)

CJ said:


> I bought a $150 Fossil for $45. I don't know it's liquidity, but I think it's waterproof. How long until I'm rich? 🤔


It's worth one billion dollars!  Tazz will send you instructions with how to liquidate tonight. As a bonus he'll tell you when the next BTC bottom is, after he talks to me to get the information. He will claim it was his idea 😂


----------



## CJ (Feb 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> It's worth one billion dollars!  Tazz will send you instructions with how to liquidate tonight. As a bonus he'll tell you when the next BTC bottom is, after he talks to me to get the information. He will claim it was his idea 😂


I forgot to say that it's engraved on the back. It reads... "To Pauly Shore, I kinda liked that one joke"

Celebrity owned, I'm sitting on a gold mine.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 12, 2022)

CJ said:


> I forgot to say that it's engraved on the back. It reads... "To Pauly Shore, I kinda liked that one joke"
> 
> Celebrity owned, I'm sitting on a gold mine.


Two billion dollars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tazz (Feb 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I didn't insult you. I said you aren't on my level. I actually contribute a lot to the board. I don't see many, if any, contributions from you. This is a fact, but I'm happy for you to link me to the best contributions youve made here.
> 
> Also regarding your post above this one, why would I bother with watches when there are countless investment vehicles that blow the ROI of a watch out of the water.
> 
> ...



Look harder. Contributions are there. I don’t see any other sources in general chat. Outside of the promote products section, i haven’t had a problem with ONE member, EVER. I PM guys advice, just yesterday actually regarding them needing help with a dosage. I contribute to other threads aswell, look at my post history. I contribute just as much as mostly any other member the last few months. Take a look at the post history OUTSIDE promote products section and the contribution will be there, whether it’s better than yours? Probably not, but do I care or does anyone else here? No. You been here a lot longer, and have more time on your hands. 

You always make things a war, “you’re not on my level” “you don’t contribute more than me”. Jump off the high horse man, it’s an online forums.


----------



## CJ (Feb 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Two billion dollars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No deal. I'm a HODLer


----------



## Send0 (Feb 12, 2022)

To wrap this up on my side. Yes swiss watches are worth money and appreciate. But please please please do not buy one with the sole intention of using it as an investment. You would make so much more money using a different vehicle for investment than a watch.

Buy a swiss watch because you like it, not because it's a "great investment".

If Tazz ever actually links to his major contributions, instead of telling people to "go look around" then PM me. 😂

I'm out of this thread. Have fun guys


----------



## Send0 (Feb 12, 2022)

CJ said:


> No deal. I'm a HODLer


Damnit CJ, 3 BILLION!!!!  I need that fossil watch in my life NOW!


----------



## Tazz (Feb 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Point me to your contributions...



Start clicking. 

There’s a few yesterday in a political thread, a PM just yesterday helping a user with dosing. They are there. 

Also, my main threads brings SIGNIFICANT traffic to this board. More traffic than you could ever bring, the amount of members that joined based off that thread is more than you can count in an hour. 

Again, why are you making this a war? You see how you turned this into a investment debate into how you’re “better” than me because you contribute more?


----------



## Tazz (Feb 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> To wrap this up on my side. Yes swiss watches are worth money and appreciate. But please please please do not buy one with the sole intention of using it as an investment. You would make so much more money using a different vehicle for investment than a watch.
> 
> Buy a swiss watch because you like it, not because it's a "great investment".
> 
> ...



I have fun on this forums. And good for you for contributing more, but i’m here for fun, while making sure there’s a decent level of contribution, like everyone else. 

So pardon me for not contributing enough to your liking. I have fun here, and that’s enough for me. However, i’m not going to let this go further and get in a heated debate with someone who can ban me in a click. But certain watches have appreciated way more than any other stock ever has over certain timeframes.

To sum up my side, like my single post said “Investments”, watches, if the correct model and brand is chosen, will appreciate in value.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 12, 2022)

Tazz said:


> Start clicking.
> 
> There’s a few yesterday in a political thread, a PM just yesterday helping a user with dosing. They are there.
> 
> ...


I am against bad advice. I am not against you.

You give bad advice on many topics. You flex far too much when you shouldn't; you flexed in your reply to me on something you can't even prove with certainty.

It's not a war against you. I don't care about you. I've told you this in PMs and publicly more times than I can count.

Lastly, you still didn't provide any links for me to click.

I'm done replying here. You can all go back to talking about watches.


----------



## Tazz (Feb 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I am against bad advice. I am not against you.
> 
> You give bad advice on many topics. You flex far too much when you shouldn't; you flexed in your reply to me on something you can't even prove with certainty.
> 
> ...



Quality swiss watches being investments is bad advice. Gotcha. When you know nothing about the watch industry and it’s a multi billion dollar industry with TONS of businesses focused on reselling that being in millions annually. 

And i consistently give bad advice, gotcha. However, I don’t see myself giving too much advice around here? Hmmm. Just a unknown random jab?

Clicking my profiles and posts outside of promote products was the reference. 

Have a good weekend.


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 27, 2022)

My everyday work watch I picked up a month or so ago.. Nothing special, but good for daily use


----------

